# cómo así



## ryba

Buenas:

En este tema se citó la expresión *¿cómo así?* como una expresión propia de Colombia.

"*¿Cómo así?*" se utiliza para solicitar una aclaración sobre algo que no se ha entendido bien o algo que no se quiere asumir.

Me parece haberla oído solamente utilizada por colombianos pero como no tengo taaanta experiencia con el castellano, eso no quiere decir que no se use en otras partes del mundo hispano.

Tengo dos preguntas:

1) *¿Dónde se usa?*
2) *Si hay países en los que no se usa o no se usa mucho, ¿qué es lo que dicen, qué equivalente(s) usan?*


Les pongo unos ejemplos de su uso para que vean de qué va.


De la telenovela colombiana _Yo soy Betty la fea_, capítulo 159:

**** Relgla 16

Alejandra Zingg: No. No, no te preocupes. De aquí del hotel me.. me llevan al aeropuerto así que es mejor que... que nos despidamos de una vez.

Armando: ¿*Pero cómo así*, no nos vamos a despedir en.. el aeropuerto?


Del capítulo 160: 

   Calderón: ¿*Cómo así*, mi ídolo? ¿*Cómo así* que no pasó nada? Cuando ustedes salieron de aquí, ¡toda la felicidad! La burbuja, la champaña, el abrazo, así re negocio y el remate del negocio! Es que cuando salieron tenían una cara de felicidad.. yo, ¡yo no sabía si estrangularlos o aplaudirlos!

**** Regla 16



Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## aceituna

Hola Ryba:

En España diríamos sólo *¿cómo?*, sin el _así_.

¿Pero cómo, no nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto?


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, en España no se suele utilizar "¿cómo así?". 

Aparte de lo que dice Aceituna, también se dice: "¿cómo es eso?".


----------



## ryba

aceituna said:


> Hola Ryba:
> 
> En España diríamos sólo *¿cómo?*, sin el _así_.
> 
> ¿Pero cómo, no nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto?




Después de "Pues, sí, sí, si quiere que le diga, sí, anoche pudo haber pasado algo. Pero no pasó porque YO me contuve. No le hice nada." dicho por Armando, Calderón dice:

¿*Cómo*? ¿Ah? Usted tuvo la oportunidad de tener algo con esos numeritos de felicidad, con esos noventa-sesenta-noventa y no hizo nada, la dejó ir!!






ampurdan said:


> Aparte de lo que dice Aceituna, también se dice: "¿cómo es eso?".


Ah, claro, sí lo había oído!! 

Y... ¿los que usan _¿cómo así?_ usan también _¿cómo es eso?_ como los españoles?


----------



## mgwls

Hola
Acá tampoco se usa el "¿cómo así?". Diría que lo que más se usa en esos casos es "¿cómo?" a secas y también "¿cómo es eso?".

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias. 

¿Y qué tal en los países vecinos de Colombia? ¿Y en Chile?


----------



## Priss

Hola!
En Ecuador "cómo así" es muy usado. Incluso, yo lo uso bastante... 
Ejemplo:
¿Cómo así que no vino al colegio?  ¿Por qué no vino al colegio?
A: Hoy no voy a poder salir contigo.
B: ¿Y cómo así? ¿y eso por qué?

En general, "cómo así, tiene el sentido de ¿por qué?
Espero te ayude,


----------



## mirx

En México no hay una exprasión que sirva para todas las situaciones.

Cuando se quiere enfatizar algo decimos.

En la del aeropuerto: ¿Pero cómo crées?, ¿A poco no nos vamos a ver mañana?

En la de momento, momento momento...diríamos:

.....a ver, a ver, a ver ¿cómo está eso?

En los otros ejemplos lo único que se me ocurre es decir "cómo" a secas. También utilizamos ¿Cómo es/está eso/esto?

Saludos.


----------



## moudja

Yo trabajo con mucha gente de Rep. Dominicana.
Ellos utilizan mucho esta frase, cuando quieren
que algo se les explique de manera más extensa.


----------



## ROoCiOo

Aquí en México aunque es poco común también llegamos a utilizar el "¿cómo así?" cuando algo nos causó sorpresao cuando algo no lo esperabamos de esa manera, aunque es mas común decir ¿cómo crees?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Particularmente, yo lo uso muchisimo, pero definitivamente es por influencia colombiana ( soy de un estado que hace frontra con Colombia)...de hecho, hay personas en otros estados, y en la capital Caracas, que es donde vivo ahora, que se burlan o les parece graciosa la expresión.

Por acá dirian, por ejemplo:
¿*Pero que dices*, no nos vamos a despedir en.. el aeropuerto?
o 
¿*Pero por qué*, no nos vamos a despedir en.. el aeropuerto?

Saludos


----------



## Sagessevivo

En el D.F. (Mexico) diríamos:

¿Pero cómo? ¿No nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto?
¿Cómo? ¡No! ¿No nos vamos a despedir..?

Si es un amigo y usas caló dirías:
¡No manches! ¿No nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto?
¡No mames (güey)! ¿No nos vamos a despedir..?
Mi amiga es de Costa Rica y ella también dice:
Pero...¿cómo así? ¿No nos vamos a despedir..?


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, amigos.

Bienvenidas, Moudja y Rocío.



AJGP said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Cómo dirían en inglés "¿Cómo así?" (o, como dirían en Puerto Rico, "¿Cómo fue?") ?


AJGP es colombiano pero está en Puerto Rico.

Por lo visto, en Puerto Rico se dice _¿Cómo fue?_. ¡Qué rico es el castellano!


----------



## BETOREYES

¡¡¿CÓMO ASÍ?!!
Estaba seguro de que eso se usaba en todo el mundo. Es que es tan común acá.

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Use la mensajería privada para conversaciones personales)


----------



## ryba

Poniendo los ejemplos violé la regla #16 sin saberlo (los 3 fragmentos de 4 líneas procedían de la misma novela), de ahí que hayan desaparecido unas cuantas líneas del post inicial.


mirx said:


> En México no hay una exprasión que sirva para todas las situaciones.
> 
> Cuando se quiere enfatizar algo decimos.
> 
> En la del aeropuerto: ¿Pero cómo crées?, ¿A poco no nos vamos a ver mañana?
> 
> * En la de momento, momento momento...diríamos:
> 
> .....a ver, a ver, a ver ¿cómo está eso?*
> 
> En los otros ejemplos lo único que se me ocurre es decir "cómo" a secas. También utilizamos ¿Cómo es/está eso/esto?
> 
> Saludos.


Aclaro que con lo en negrita Mirx se refiere a:

   Calderón: Gmgmm, momento, momento, momento, momento, momento, momento. ¿*Cómo así*? ¿Hm? 


Agrego el datito que esta expresión también se puede construir con *que*:

Nicolás: (...) Betty tiene unos compromisos muy importantes fuera de Bogotá. Eso es todo.

   Daniel Valencia: Señor Mora. Seamos claros. ¿Qué es lo que quiere?

   Nicalás Mora: ¿*Cómo así* que qué es lo que quiere? ¿Quiere qué?

  
Saludos y díganme porfis qué es lo que se utiliza en Chile y en el Perú.


----------



## torcuatogemini

En México (desconozco si en todo México) se dice "¿Cómo pues?"

-¿No nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto? ¿Cómo pues?


----------



## Aviador

ryba said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¿Y qué tal en los países vecinos de Colombia? ¿Y en Chile?



Creo que aquí se dice normalmente sólo _¿cómo?_. Sin embargo, _¿como así?_ no me suena muy raro. ¿Será por la frecuente exposición al español de los doblajes?.
¿Qué dicen los otros chilenos del foro?

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

Veo que nadie ha dicho "cómo eso". Como han dicho en los primeros post, lo normal en España es "cómo es eso?". Tengo familiares en el norte (Asturias) y siempre he dicho, influenciada por ellos, "y cómo eso?". Lo que no sé es si se usa en el norte o es cosa de mi familia...


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias.



torcuatogemini said:


> En México (desconozco si en todo México) se dice "¿Cómo pues?"
> 
> -¿No nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto? ¿Cómo pues?


Una amiga mía que anda metida en lo peruano me comentó que así mismo se decía en Perú.

A los peruanos les gusta el _pues_.


----------



## mirx

torcuatogemini said:


> En México (desconozco si en todo México) se dice "¿Cómo pues?"
> 
> -¿No nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto? ¿Cómo pues?


 
¿A poco en Guadalajara se dice así?

A mí eso del _*pues*_ me suena muy costeño.

Saludos.


----------



## Rienderien

En España, a parte del *como es eso, *también decimos a menudo* y eso? *


----------



## Ellouder

aceituna said:


> Hola Ryba:
> 
> En España diríamos sólo *¿cómo?*, sin el _así_.
> 
> ¿Pero cómo, no nos vamos a despedir en el aeropuerto?


 

No estoy de acuerdo.

En mi zona (Burgos), al menos, sí se utiliza esa expresión. Yo la oigo y la utilizo bastante.



-¿Cómo así llegas tan pronto?


-Me he roto la pierna
-¿Cómo así? ¿Qué has ido a hacer?


Etc.


----------



## Vale_yaya

ryba said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¿Y qué tal en los países vecinos de Colombia? ¿Y en Chile?


 
Pues sí, recalco lo que mi "compatriota" Priss dijo... utilizamos el ¿Cómo así?... pero el acento es super distinto al colombiano...

Tengo mucha familia colombiana... y ellos tienen "un cantadito" distinto al ecuatoriano (obvio)... y dicen:  ¿Cómo asiiiii?... como que lo alargan al final... nosotros lo decimos ¿Cómo así? (a secas)... bueno... jejeje... quizás Priss lo dice con "otro cantadito", ya que es de Cuenca (ahí cantan al hablar). Con mucho respeto Priss, amo Cuenca!!!.


----------



## ryba

Holaaa:

Muchísimas gracias.

¡Qué fascinante que es la lengua española!! La amo. La quiero. Gracias por ayudarme a hablarla bien y a disfrutar de cada detallito suyo. No sé que haría sin ustedes (y sin vosotros tampoco).

Suerte y saludos a todos.


----------



## Mirlo

ryba said:


> Buenas:
> 
> En este tema se citó la expresión *¿cómo así?* como una expresión propia de Colombia.
> 
> "*¿Cómo así?*" se utiliza para solicitar una aclaración sobre algo que no se ha entendido bien o algo que no se quiere asumir.
> 
> Me parece haberla oído solamente utilizada por colombianos pero como no tengo taaanta experiencia con el castellano, eso no quiere decir que no se use en otras partes del mundo hispano.
> 
> Tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> 1) *¿Dónde se usa?*
> 2) *Si hay países en los que no se usa o no se usa mucho, ¿qué es lo que dicen, qué equivalente(s) usan?*
> 
> 
> Les pongo unos ejemplos de su uso para que vean de qué va.
> 
> 
> De la telenovela colombiana _Yo soy Betty la fea_, capítulo 159:
> 
> **** Relgla 16
> 
> Alejandra Zingg: No. No, no te preocupes. De aquí del hotel me.. me llevan al aeropuerto así que es mejor que... que nos despidamos de una vez.
> 
> Armando: ¿*Pero cómo así*, no nos vamos a despedir en.. el aeropuerto?
> 
> 
> Del capítulo 160:
> 
> Calderón: ¿*Cómo así*, mi ídolo? ¿*Cómo así* que no pasó nada? Cuando ustedes salieron de aquí, ¡toda la felicidad! La burbuja, la champaña, el abrazo, así re negocio y el remate del negocio! Es que cuando salieron tenían una cara de felicidad.. yo, ¡yo no sabía si estrangularlos o aplaudirlos!
> 
> **** Regla 16
> 
> 
> 
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano.


 
Mi aporte:

"Como asi" se usa muy  a menudo en Panamá, lo mismo que en Colombia y con la misma implicación.

Saludos.


----------



## javier8907

Pues yo soy vasco y digo: ¿Cómo así?, ¿Cómo es eso?, ¿Cómo?, ¿Cómo pues? y alguna más, según la situación.

Hoy he destripado un reloj. ¿Cómo así? (¿De dónde te ha venido la idea?)

Hoy me he roto un brazo en el colegio. ¿Cómo así? (¿Qué estabas haciendo? /¿Cómo pues? (Explícame.)

No vamos a despedirnos en el aeropuerto. ¿Cómo así? (¿Por qué razón?) ¿Cómo es eso? (¿De dónde te has sacado esa idea? Ni se te ocurra.) ¿Cómo (dices)? (En sentido figurado, "shock", sorpresa, incredulidad, o no haber entendido bien. En realidad, igual que la anterior.)

A la tía Consuelo le ha atropellado un autobús. ¿Cómo? (Shock o sorpresa.) ¿Cómo así? (¿Qué ha ocurrido que lo propicie? En general se pide cualquier información respecto al tema.) ¿Cómo pues? (¿Cómo ha sido?) Este sería el orden de nervioso a sosegado.

También diría "¿Cómo así llegas tan pronto?", igual que Ellouder. A lo mejor se me ha pegado de vivir en Burgos (maldito leísmo...), pero no creo, me lo imagino en boca de cualquiera que conozca.

Por cierto, esto no viene al tema, pero alguien (no recuerdo quién, pero era mexicano) ha dicho en este hilo "hablando en caló" para decir "hablando en argot". Me ha parecido muy curioso, porque aquí "caló" es lo que hablan los gitanos, y en general algo relativo a los gitanos (de hecho es palabra gitana).

P.S Como habréis visto, los vascos también decimos mucho "pues".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues sí. 

Acá también.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, Mirlo, por el aporte y por revivir el hilo. Les cuento que me sigue interesando el tema y sigo esperando participaciones.

Javier8907, como se dice en América del Sur, _te pasaste_!! Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan exhaustiva y por haber aclarado los matices.

Agur.

____
Grzegorz


----------



## Lexinauta

Me parece que nadie comentó sobre qué pasa en Ecuador.
Pues bien, el *'como así'* se usa *muchísimo*.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE:

*¿cómo así?*
*1. *expr. Denota extrañeza o admiración, y se emplea para pedir explicación de algo que no se esperaba o no parecía natural.


A mí me parece una expresión muy habitual.
Saludos


----------



## Zamus

En Buenos Aires no se usa esa expresión, sin embargo tengo un año viviendo en Panamá y se me ha pegado.

Antes hubiera dicho:

¿Que?... ¿no vamos a despedirnos en el aeropuerto?

En Panamá definitivamente se usa el "¿Como así?"


----------



## Eduleox

Pues yo veía algunas series colombianas, y ahora se me ha "pegado" el "¿Cómo así?"... y lo raro (Para mí) es que ya no recuerdo qué frase/palabra era la que usaba antes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo también la uso regularmente. Es _expresión clásica y castiza_ en todo el español. Y de gran efectividad expresiva. Habrá zonas que hayan substituído o desusado la expresión. De todas maneras, cualquier hablante de español, y más con el tono interrogativo, entiende perfectamente la expresión, que es muy idiomática y nada anfibológica.


----------



## Nipnip

También en Cuba se usa. Es algo de las Islas del Caribe, el norte de Sudamérica y el norte de España. Parece. No me extrañaría que también en las Canarias lo usasen.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
A todos

Una duda.
se podria intercambiar "¿perdón?" por "¿cómo así?", que piensan.


----------



## Pinairun

ROSANGELUS, por aquí se oye a veces  "¿Perdón?", pero se usa cuando alguien no ha entendido lo que se le dice. Creo que es una forma abreviada de "Perdón, ¿cómo dice?", que queda en "¿Perdón?".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pinairun said:


> ROSANGELUS, por aquí se oye a veces  "¿Perdón?", pero se usa cuando alguien no ha entendido lo que se le dice. Creo que es una forma abreviada de "Perdón, ¿cómo dice?", que queda en "¿Perdón?".


Hola Pina
Por eso pregunto, si se podrá intercambiar, porque en ambos giros, hay una duda.


----------



## Nipnip

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Pina
> Por eso pregunto, si se podrá intercambiar, porque en ambos giros, hay una duda.



Mmm, creo que habría que añadir algo: _Perdón, ¿cómo dice?


Perdón _se usa cuando algo no se esuchó, _¿cómo así?_ cuando escuchamos lo que se dice pero nos parece increible, inaceptable o simplemente necesitamos más clarificación.


----------



## Pinairun

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Pina
> Por eso pregunto, si se podrá intercambiar, porque en ambos giros, hay una duda.



No, por aquí no hay costumbre, que yo sepa, salvo en el caso que ya he dicho. Me sonaría extraño.

Cuando alguien pregunta _¿Cómo así?_ ya ha oído y entendido lo que le dicen, solo quiere conocer cómo ha ocurrido. El _¿Perdón?_ es porque  no ha oído bien lo que le han dicho, o no lo ha entendido.


----------



## Xiscomx

Es curioso.
La lengua balear tiene la misma construcción:

*Com?** = ¿Cómo?*
*Com així?** = ¿Cómo así?*
*Com és això?** = ¿Cómo es eso?
*
El hecho que la expresión esté tan esparcida por todos los países hispanohablantes, ¿será una herencia esparcida por el Almirante mallorquín Cristóbal Colón?


----------



## Pinairun

Xiscomx said:


> ¿será una herencia esparcida por el Almirante mallorquín Cristóbal Colón?



¿También era mallorquín? ¿Cómo así?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Lo más parecido que he escuchado por aquí es "*Pero cómo* se van* así,* sin tomar unos mates..."
Puede darse que alguien una las tres palabras "Pero cómo! Así? ". 
Como muletilla, frase hecha o expresión idiomática, digamos que no la tenemos.


----------



## Neo1961

Pinairun said:


> ¿También era mallorquín? ¿Cómo así?


¡Muy buen ejemplo!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pinairun said:


> ¿También era mallorquín? ¿Cómo así?



es decir, que se podria intercambiar mas bien con "¿en serio?"


----------



## Neo1961

No creo que sea intercambiable con "¿en serio?", porque esta última sólo tiene sentido de incredulidad, equivalente a "'¿verdad?, mientras la expresión ¿cómo así? "Denota extrañeza o admiración, y se emplea para pedir explicación de algo que no se esperaba o no parecía natural", tal como lo acotó Pinairun.


----------



## Nipnip

Neo1961 said:


> No creo que sea intercambiable con "¿en serio?", porque esta última sólo tiene sentido de incredulidad, equivalente a "'¿verdad?, mientras la expresión ¿cómo así? "Denota extrañeza o admiración, y se emplea para pedir explicación de algo que no se esperaba o no parecía natural", tal como lo acotó Pinairun.



Pero sí podría significar tanto "¿verdad?" como "¿en serio?".

Me gané la lotería.
¿Cómo crees?


----------

